# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Kolonat Zanore.

## PINK

Po e filloj nga me e preferuara . Nga filmi *Closer* .  :Lulja3:

----------


## marangozi

Zhos profesionisti (te rrenqethej mishi)

Yjet e neteve te gjata (kur ka pasur nje kolone zanore me te persosur?)

----------


## PINK

Nga filmi *Brokedown Palace* . Me kane impresionuar te dyja si filmi dhe kolona zanore.

----------


## PINK

Nga filmi *Leon-The Professional*.

----------


## PINK

> Zhos profesionisti (te rrenqethej mishi)
> 
> Yjet e neteve te gjata (kur ka pasur nje kolone zanore me te persosur?)


Per ty Marangoz , nga Zhos Profesionisti .  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

Nga filmi *Ghost* . 

Love it .

----------


## PINK

Nga filmi shqiptar *Ne shtepine Tone* . C'a nostalgjie . Lol

----------


## PINK

*City of ANGELS* .  :syte zemra:

----------


## marangozi

S'po me kujtohet titulli i filmit, po ka qene nje film italian, dhe ne i kishim shtuar fjale shqip, fil me mafjen italione....

Te dy ne motor
me 200 ne or
banditat e mafjas
me revole n'dor

----------


## brandon

> S'po me kujtohet titulli i filmit, po ka qene nje film italian, dhe ne i kishim shtuar fjale shqip, fil me mafjen italione....
> 
> Te dy ne motor
> me 200 ne or
> banditat e mafjas
> me revole n'dor


Titulli ne shqip: Kush ben ligjin . Me komisarin ,Bertonne! 
Kush ben .ligjin, policia e shtetit apo mafia? Film i bukur ! s ke ci thua! Eshte nje skene teheqese kur gazetarja e tronditur pohon: "Njeriu nuk lind kriminel. Ai behet! Ne nje shoqeri si jona ,cudi si nuk jane te gjithe kriminele"

----------


## marangozi

Film i bukur ka qene.

Faleminderit Brandon....

----------


## PINK

Feeeeeeeel the music - thote dhe Patricku te ky filmi  :perqeshje:

----------


## PINK

nga filmi *Alfie* - Old habits die hard .

----------


## PINK

Nga *Con Air* - How do I live ?

----------


## alnosa

Kolona Zanore e filmit 'The Piano'.Qe diten e pare qe kam pare filmin me ka ngelur ne mendje .
http://<iframe class="restrain" titl...="0"></iframe>

----------


## alproud

The Entertainer Joplin-Sting




Godfather-Love Theme

----------


## alproud

Brucia la Terra-Godfather




ONCE-Falling Slowly

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

*Schinler's List.*



*The Pianist.*



*Vangelis-1492-Conquest Of Paradise.*

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

*The Last Of The Mohicans.(NDER ME TE MIRAT.)*



*Gladiator.*

----------


## alproud

TITANIC-My Heart Will Go On



Top Gun

----------

